# Chula's Cancer - OT/NT



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

For those who may be interested, we just got the results of our cat Chula's blood work from last Saturday. Her white blood cell count has returned to normal and no active cancer cells were observed in her blood. In short, it would appear that the cancer is in full remission.







Cathy and I are ecstatic about it, and we want to thank you all for the prayers and positive thoughts. It appears that they worked.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

GREAT! 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic news Dwight! Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

That is great news Dwight!

Jim


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

That is great news. As a longtime cat owner, oftentimes the news of bloodwork is NOT good. Give your kitty a pat please from our family Dwight.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

That's fantastic!!!!


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Really good to hear the good news 

Fred


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea!!! Thanks for the update. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Good news...


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats super -----good to hear she's doing well


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad your cat's OK!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

That's good news, glad that thongs are going in the right direction.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Dwight,

Great news about Chula. For those who are not owned by a cat it is hard to understand how close that relationship is.

How did Chula come by the name? I've never heard of a Chula locomotive. ; )

Jerry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you all for the nice comments. It's true we all become very attached to our furry companions, and it's a great relief to know that ours will be around a few more years.How did Chula come by the name? I've never heard of a Chula locomotive. ; )She was around one year old and already named when we got her. She belonged to a Mexican couple across the street and had already "adopted" us. When that couple had to move, they couldn't take all their animals with them and gave Chula to us. I don't speak spanish, but as I understand it "Chula" is spanish for beautiful or pretty, as in "Chula Vista" - beautiful view.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Really glad for you both Dwight. Cherish the days ahead. 
Rod


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight;

I told Pippin. His reaction was the usual:










BUT I want you to know that I am very happy for all of you.

Best, David Meashey


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Just saw the thread Dwight. Good news indeed!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine can do that too Dave.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Tests are good and no cares for Chula. Life is good now! Somebody has some BIG feet there.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 14 Jun 2011 02:37 PM 
Mine can do that too Dave.










Tippi said to ask if Chula can intimidate a herd of deer and chase a big raccoon right up a tree?










We need to be thankful someone thought to make these cats little or we would be their pets (or dinner).

I recently watched (again) The Ghost and The Darkness. Once in awhile Tippi gives me a look that makes me thankful he is no bigger than he is. We love him but he has not lost any of his predator instincts and capabilities. Somehow, in spite of the size difference, the deer recognize that Tippi is a predator and they are prey.

Jerry


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The cat and the chickens always had an interesting relationship: The chickens knew she could kill any one of them. She knew they'd make her wish she hadn't. They got along quite well, though it did cause quite some excitement the day she caught the mouse in the hen house. A hen can also make a mouse's life short. The dog always yielded to the cat as he hated getting his nose scratched. 


Glad your kitty's feeling better.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 14 Jun 2011 02:37 PM 
Mine can do that too Dave.





















Oh what a sweetie!!!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Dwight, 
I didn't catch the original post where your cat first was ill, but Great to hear she's doing better








Great things and healing can get done with prayers. We know this too as we had one of our kittens not heal right after having the spaying done and things got worse as they had found that the stich material was bad and was not dissolving. So they did another proceedure to get out any material and removed a bunch of bad fatty tissue and found that Stripe had MRSA. She looked pretty bad as it was touch and go for a while, but now with new antibiotics Stripe is doning much better and the wound is slowly healing. Lots of prayers were said and it helped. 

Rocky


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Dwight, I don't know you personally, but I need some sympathy right now from someone that understands. Maybe to refresh your memory, I am a fairly new member to MLS and asked alot of silly beginner questions about the Accucraft Mason Bogie ( You responded to some ), which I purchased. My best and strongest wishes to you and Chula, by the way, and her recent assurance of good health. Anyway, last weekend was the sad conclusion to a long battle with my dear friend of 18 years resulting from her complications with diabetes. She has been getting insulin injections twice a day for nine years and had done pretty well until now. This weekend was terrible. Our vet could not get to us in time to relieve her misery, so she had a horrible and traumatic death. I don't recommend to anyone that they experience this with anyone they care for, man or animal. These visions in my mind have been impossible to minimize so far, but I suppose they will go away some day. I wish there were a place for these innocents after death. Anyway, I am simply getting this off my chest to someone that can maybe sympathize. Thank you.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You have my deepest sympathies Don, and those I'm sure of anyone who reads your post and has ever loved an animal. I'm truly sorry to hear of your loss, and to my mind even worse, your witness to her difficult passing. I can only imagine what a totally wrenching experience that must have been - one I would not wish upon my worst enemy. I can only suggest that you do your best to put that part out of your mind, and dwell instead on the cherished memories of a beloved companion. Eighteen years is a good long life for a cat - even an indoor cat - and I'm sure yours had a wonderful life with a great and loving family... even if that was just you! 

Thank God Chula is doing very well and has even gained back a little weight. 

Again, my deep condolences to you and yours. God Bless!


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

I greatly appreciate your thoughtfulness, and I hope you forgive me for horning in on your thread. Hopefully, this website and my M Bogie can help clear my present funk. Chula looks like a character. Don't let her gain too much weight - Diabetes is famous for whacking down chubby cats & dogs. Best to you both!!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Don; 

I too sympathize with your loss. I am a Type II diabetic, but (fortunately) have not had to deal with a pet who got the disease. It is my hope that eventually your fonder memories of her will override the present grief you are experiencing. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks, Dave. This will pass with time, as everything does. We were taken by surprise with her quick health downturn. Results from a full blood chemistry analysis just a few days before was good, and white blood cell count within normal parameters, indicating no infection. The only possibility revealed was that she coughed up stuff at the end, which goes along with conjestive heart failure. She was a great friend, and is missed. Diabetes is pretty common in cats, even more so in dogs.


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

This must be inborn into cats.
I'm glad Chula is doing well, it's not very hard to get very attached to our animals.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, Don & everyone, 
I have friends who adopted a diabetic cat and he gets regular insulin shots. He has trained his keepers pretty well too. My mother retired relatively a few years earlier than she had planned due to MRSA in her knee. Her retirement was to move in with us with her 2 cats. An old black and white male named Gabby that was a "TOC" kinda cat. He took no sh!t from anyone and was wholly my mothers cat. He did not take well to the move and separation while she was in recovery and we had to have him put down when she got home. The other was a brown & gray striped little girl named Princess. She got a "lesson" from Gabby when she was young and lost partial site in her left eye from a scratch from Gabby. Well once Gabby was out of the picture she got fat. Of course my girls wanted a cuddly pet and while Princess cuddles with my mom she was not too keen on them hauling her around. A lady at my mom's church found a kitten dodging traffic and I was convinced by the rest of the ladies of the house to adopt this poor little "Magwei" looking thing. It was skinny and ratty looking and as usual with most strays not very healthy. That lady took it to a vet to get it healthy enough and when we adopted it is was doing better. They thought she was a Himilayan mix. Our initial check up at our vet's told us she was not weeks old but rather a few months old based on her teeth. She has since cleaned up well, fattened up some and turns out she is a beautiful Tortie Point Siamese the girls named Milika. Since we got her as somewhat of a kitten she is somewhat social and we'll find her cuddled with the girls in the morning and she'll cuddle with my mother. Princess has nothing to do with the dog if she can help it. Milika loves to play with the dog and since he is a Husky he loves to have someone to play with. Yup they are all definetely members of the family and it will be a sad day to bid any of them goodbye. MY ex wife & I shared custody of 2 cats and it was very difficult to see them go before their times. 

Congrats Dwight and condolences Don. 


Chas


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight, I am happy that Chula is getting better. Don, I am sorry for your loss. My cat Shadow died in my arms with what ended up being kidney failure while they were trying to diagnose exactly what was going on. His sister Quilty died from the same thing only much sooner. Those two losses hurt. At the end of last year my cat Jasper (17 years young) was diagnosed with cancer in his jaw. It came up very fast and was very agressive. When he couldn't even get milk into his mouth we ended up at the vets and putting him to sleep. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't think of him. He was a constant companion for me when I was home. He would even wait at the door when I got home and sometimes would run out trying to go with me when I would leave. Sometimes more of a dog than a cat. 
Regards, 
LAO


----------

